

'The Sounds Of Star Wars,' Now At Fans' Fingertips  - st0p
http://www.npr.org/2010/12/12/131968222/-the-sounds-of-star-wars-now-at-fans-fingertips?sc=fb&cc=fp

======
bediger
I heard this interview on the radio. Quite interesting, especially when you
find out that Darth Vader's breathing sounds are scuba-regulator-breathing,
slowed down somewhat.

I don't know what the viewpoint was in 1977, when "Star Wars" came out, but
right now, the sounds of Star Wars seem to verge nearly on a "mash-up". The
jealously protected "intellectual property" comes straight out of the public
domain, or maybe from sources that didn't explicitly authorize the use of the
sounds, like the scuba regulator manufacturer.

